# Closed on 7/5/11 (and maybe the 6th)



## JBroida (Jul 4, 2011)

Japanese Knife Imports will be closed on 7/5/11 due to a small leak that started the day before we opened... they need to open up the wall behind out knife display cases to fix the leak... sorry for any inconveniences this may cause. We will hopefully be open again on the 6th, but we are still playing it by ear at this point.


----------



## tk59 (Jul 4, 2011)

Doh! Hopefully, you'll be back in business right away!


----------



## JBroida (Jul 4, 2011)

well, the website is running and i will still be at the store all day (getting out shipments and answering e-mails)... so if you just cant help yourself, you will at least know where to find me


----------



## tk59 (Jul 4, 2011)

...there are so many goodies missing from the website, though! I'm not sure what the wife will cut off me if I tell her I'm going up again. :scared2:


----------



## JBroida (Jul 5, 2011)

seems like we will be closed tomorrow, but as of now, the leak has been fixed. Now we just have to patch up the huge holes in the wall, paint them, and remount the display cases and we will be good to go again


----------



## El Pescador (Jul 5, 2011)

Haha Tin, your wife is too nice to do something like that! You are running out of slots in you knife block though...

Pesky


----------



## El Pescador (Jul 6, 2011)

Get the leak fixed Jon?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 6, 2011)

leak fixed... now we just have to patch up and paint the giant holes in the wall


----------

